# Want to move to America within 5 years



## fessen (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all, I an new to this forum.
Basically i am a 21 year old student in my final year of University studying Accountancy and Finance.(from the UK)
I am looking to complete my chartership(chartered accountant) in England/Uk before going to America.

I am looking for some advice and what i need to do, is it worth applying for this green card now etc?


Can anyone shed any light on this?

If it helps it would be basically 2 of us going, myself and my girlfriend(fiance(wife to be haha).

Any informaton is truly appreciated


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

fessen said:


> Any informaton is truly appreciated


Look to work for a multinational company in the UK that has a history of transferring their employees to the US.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

It will take you 5 years...if your lucky!

You cant just 'apply'f or a green card. The US is the hardest country in the world to get into. I know it sounds harsh but its easier to just hear it....You have VERY little chance of ever getting there. Your best bet it to work for a UK company and maybe in 5-10 years, you will get transferred over there. Provided you are an extremely talented high flier


----------



## Danzaivar (Feb 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of a site that lists companies with a record of doing transfers? I've seen a list somewhere for H1B applicants, but never a direct transfer list.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Danzaivar said:


> Does anyone know of a site that lists companies with a record of doing transfers? I've seen a list somewhere for H1B applicants, but never a direct transfer list.


This is called doing your homework. Networking, knocking on doors, pounding pavement, asking questions ... As fledgling accountant you will probably have to earn your spurs with a UK firm for a couple of years first. 

For starters - go through some of the old threads using the search function. This will answer most of your questions. I will gladly try to answer others.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Danzaivar said:


> Does anyone know of a site that lists companies with a record of doing transfers? I've seen a list somewhere for H1B applicants, but never a direct transfer list.


Transfers (especially to the US) are normally an internal benefit and often highly politically charged within large multinational companies. What you need to look for is an international company with offices in the US that practices internal promotion and rotation of its staff. (And one that actually hires from within, not just giving it lip service in its recruitment brochures.)

Research some large companies you're interested in - and check the CVs of the CFO, Treasurer or other top level financial types. See if they have long-time service in a number of different positions in the company - or if they got hired in last year from some other company.

Due to the expense involved, some companies limit overseas transfers to the upper echelon employees. Others maintain rotating overseas assignments - but may expect you to return after a couple of years, or may expect you to be available for further transfers to other countries where they have offices.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fessen (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys, i will check out the info youve provided me with and continue my strive to living in USA.


----------

